# samba_server Failing to start - No error messages



## QuinRiva (Jun 15, 2014)

After spending almost 2 days trying to get Samba4 working it only just occurred to me to check that it was actually running.  And it wasn't.


```
root@Pride:/var/log/samba4 # service samba_server start
Performing sanity check on Samba configuration: OK
Starting samba.
root@Pride:/var/log/samba4 #
```

Everything seems to work, but `service samba_server status` reports that samba is not running.  The only log messages that I've been able to find are:

```
Jun 15 13:48:09 Pride samba[14607]: [2014/06/15 13:48:09.591242,  0] ../source4/smbd/server.c:370(binary_smbd_main)
Jun 15 13:48:09 Pride samba[14607]:   samba version 4.1.7 started.
Jun 15 13:48:09 Pride samba[14607]:   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2013
Jun 15 13:48:09 Pride samba[14608]: [2014/06/15 13:48:09.690710,  0] ../source4/smbd/server.c:478(binary_smbd_main)
Jun 15 13:48:09 Pride samba[14608]:   At this time the 'samba' binary should only be used for either:
Jun 15 13:48:09 Pride samba[14608]:   'server role = active directory domain controller' or to access the ntvfs  file server with 'server services = +smb' or the rpc proxy with 'dcerpc endpoint servers = remote'
Jun 15 13:45:04 Pride samba[14578]:   You should start smbd/nmbd/winbindd instead for domain member and standalone file server tasks
```

My file /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf looks like:

```
# Global parameters
[global]
        workgroup = SIN
        realm = SIN.X
        security = ADS
        netbios name = PRIDE
        server role = active directory domain controller
#       server services = s3fs, rpc, nbt, wrepl, ldap, cldap, kdc, drepl, winbind, ntp_signd, kcc, dnsupdate, dns, $
        server services = s3fs, dnsupdate, dns, winbind, kdc, ldap
        idmap_ldb:use rfc2307 = yes
        nsupdate command = /usr/local/sbin/samba_dnsupdate
#       nsupdate command = /usr/local/bin/samba-nsupdate -g

        printing = bsd
        printcap name = /dev/null
        interfaces = ${192.168.0.1}/{255.255.255.0} 127.0.0.1/255.0.0.0

[netlogon]
        path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol/sin.x/scripts
        read only = No

[sysvol]
        path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol
        read only = No

[TV]
        comment = TV Shows
        path = /data/tv
```

Any ideas what could be going wrong or how I could diagnose it?


----------



## QuinRiva (Jun 15, 2014)

On a side note, after manually running nmbd, smbd and samba I encounter this problem:

```
root@Pride:/usr/local/sbin # smbclient //localhost/TV -U 'test'
Enter test's password:
session setup failed: NT_STATUS_NO_LOGON_SERVERS
root@Pride:/usr/local/sbin #
```


----------

